# Wiper arms/pivots/seal ... which is busted? '97 altima



## sscheinfe (Feb 11, 2009)

So, on my 1997 Altima, my wipers stopped wiping the other day. I took off the plastic cover, and of course the wiper arms both had come off the center pivot assembly. I tried sticking them back on, but they fell off when i turned wipers on. I can feel the rubbery thing (seal?) stuck on pivots, but cant see them to assess condition. So, I am wondering...what needs to be the replaced? Just the two arms? The seals? The pivot assembly? Or all three?

Thanks a million all...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The two links, if they popped off, would be a smart investment. If there's play in the pivot assy., then that should be replaced, as well.


----------



## sscheinfe (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks...how would you define "play" in the pivot assembly? The pivots themselves feel like two metal stubs, all greasy, though seem to be solidly attched to pivot assembly arm...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When they're worn, you can grab the pivot arms and move them up and down.


----------

